# Zilla Kill Launch Sequence Initiated



## primetime76

Is everyone ready to launch tomorrow? It appears that 22 TED's should be hitting the skies tomorrow.

Use this image if you would like...on your note inside the TED.


----------



## Jeff3C

My rockets are packed and loaded. I'll be dropping them off in the morning.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hoping to get my ass in gear, and get them together today for launch tomorrow !


----------



## WilsonRoa

Everything is being prepared. Will be ready for launch tomrrow. 

TANGO IS GOING DOWN! NOT EVEN HIS SPY PLANE WILL SEE THIS COMING!! (sorry..C.O.D. moment)


----------



## BlackandGold508

WilsonRoa said:


> Everything is being prepared. Will be ready for launch tomrrow.
> 
> TANGO IS GOING DOWN! NOT EVEN HIS SPY PLANE WILL SEE THIS COMING!! (sorry..C.O.D. moment)


Counter Spy-Plane Inbound !! lol COD !!!!!!


----------



## FridayGt

Oh I'm ready, like a drunken prom date, I am ready! lol


----------



## primetime76

FridayGt said:


> Oh I'm ready, like a drunken prom date, I am ready! lol


If you are a drunken prom date just make sure that Biggie doesn't go getting all "humpy" on ya!


----------



## WilsonRoa

I was going to send this bomb with something attached to the outside of it. But figured this isn't the person to joke with at a time of a mass bombing. They won't be able to laugh while out of breath caused by the bombing. So it will be saved for another individual.


----------



## Oldmso54

Locked & loaded & ready to fire complete with logo printed!

By the way - awesome organization Kipp!


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Locked & loaded & ready to fire complete with logo printed!
> 
> By the way - awesome organization Kipp!


Thanks Shawn...now lets just hope that it goes off without a hitch!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

I feel bad for who ever is getting nuked... I bet they enjoyed having a roof on thier house... kiss it goodbye


----------



## 68 Lotus

Locked & Loaded! :wink:


----------



## Big Bull

Will be out bound tomorrow morning.....this is going to be the target when we are done with him!:smash::banghead::smash::help::baby::rip:


----------



## foster0724

All packaged up and ready to fly!


----------



## piperdown

Primed and ready....


----------



## Tritones

Missile is in position. Friday launch is a go. Repeat - Friday launch is a go.
...
...
...
Come on, guys, I said repeat - Friday launch is a go. I don't hear any repeating going on ...


----------



## Big Bull

Tritones said:


> Missile is in position. Friday launch is a go. Repeat - Friday launch is a go.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Come on, guys, I said repeat - Friday launch is a go. I don't hear any repeating going on ...


...Friday launch is a go:target:


----------



## Tritones

Big Bull said:


> ...Friday launch is a go:target:


Thank you.


----------



## Big Bull

Tritones said:


> Thank you.


no worries


----------



## BMack

WTF is going on?!?!?!!!111one


----------



## Big Bull

BMack said:


> WTF is going on?!?!?!!!111one


What are you asking?

First rule of this launch is we don't talk about this launch...
Second rule of this launch//.....


----------



## Tritones

Big Bull said:


> What are you asking?
> 
> First rule of this launch is we don't talk about this launch...
> Second rule of this launch//.....


What launch?


----------



## Big Bull

Tritones said:


> What launch?


what are you talking about nerd-herfer??:focus:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

Fridays lunch is To-Go, heh heh:eyebrows:



Tritones said:


> Missile is in position. Friday launch is a go. Repeat - Friday launch is a go.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Come on, guys, I said repeat - Friday launch is a go. I don't hear any repeating going on ...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Oh the humanity...... can't we all get along? I spent half the night trying to keep up on what happened just today in the bomb thread. I leave it to find this??? Libya doesn't have this many bombs falling, I mean seriously we are only 1 week in this month and I have not seen this much destruction since I joined. But I guess there is no reasoning with you so 





:couch2:


op2:

P.S.
Don't forget the Duck Tape


----------



## BlackandGold508

Now to Option B !


----------



## Tritones

BlackandGold508 said:


> Now to Option B !


Nah - it's all good. Just push the red button and duck.


----------



## primetime76

Damn, you are right...I have been saying launch when I meant to say LUNCH~!


----------



## Mante

:biggrin:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## foster0724

I will launch today at lunch. Will detonate Monday.

This is going to be epic!!! Our last mission was a complete success but this one might be hard to top.


----------



## FridayGt

Biggie is going to lauch after lunch... lol.


----------



## Mante

FridayGt said:


> Biggie is going to lauch after lunch... lol.


What? Your going to "lauch" after "lunch"? Are you painting or something?


----------



## FridayGt

Tashaz said:


> What? Your going to "lauch" after "lunch"? Are you painting or something?


Didn't you know it wasn't safe to bomb on an empty stomach?! lol. Besides, I've got a couple of tag alongs I was thinking of gathering from the local B&M... lol


----------



## Mante

FridayGt said:


> Didn't you know it wasn't safe to bomb on an empty stomach?! lol. Besides, I've got a couple of tag alongs I was thinking of gathering from the local B&M... lol


But what is a "Lauch"?



> Etymology
> From Old High German louh, from Proto-Germanic *laukaz.
> [edit]Noun
> Lauch m (genitive Lauchs, plural Lauchen)
> leek
> [edit]Synonyms
> Porree
> [edit]Related terms
> Knoblauch
> Schnittlauch
> lauchig
> Lauchmotte


 I assume your sending out your "Knoblauch" & having a "Schnittlauch" afterwards with a "Porree"?


----------



## FridayGt

Tashaz said:


> But what is a "Lauch"?
> 
> I assume your sending out your "Knoblauch" & having a "Schnittlauch" afterwards with a "Porree"?


Hahahaha, how many posts later did it take for me to catch that?! lol. Fine, just for that, I'll be including a spellcheck coffin in my bomb! lol.


----------



## Mante

FridayGt said:


> Hahahaha, how many posts later did it take for me to catch that?! lol. Fine, just for that, I'll be including a spellcheck coffin in my bomb! lol.


LMAO. Whom ever receives that bomb best run a virus checker methinks. :rofl:


----------



## primetime76

the red button has been pushed...TED is enroute to target.


----------



## primetime76

...and here is the warning on the outside of the box.


----------



## Rock31

Delayed launch sequence from NY, target should still be hit on ZK Day.


----------



## Mante

primetime76 said:


> TED is enroute to target.


Tourettes Extra Disease? Explain Sh*t F**k please.


----------



## Oldmso54

Launch sequence completed - "lunch" is airborne!


----------



## primetime76

Tashaz said:


> Tourettes Extra Disease? Explain Sh*t F**k please.


Tactical Explosive Delivery (or device)...sounds like Warren wants to jump the shark and join the Zilla Killas!


----------



## WilsonRoa

box bomb will be launched after work. Is packed and ready to go. ETA: Monday. 

I have no mercy on this poor soul.


----------



## Mante

primetime76 said:


> sounds like Warren wants to jump the shark and join the Zilla Killas!


Not a chance in hell. LOL. Been there, done it, owned it!:banana:ound:


----------



## primetime76

Tashaz said:


> Not a chance in hell. LOL. Been there, done it, owned it!:banana:ound:


"Owned" as in, past tense....now the ZILLA KILLAS own it! LOL:rofl:


----------



## Tritones

Because of certain planetary alignments, the phase of the moon, and current solar activity, I have determined that the best time of day to launch a strike at Guam from my location will be after noon.

Therefore, as for many others, launch is after lunch, which will not include any lauchs. Which is too bad, because I actually quite like leeks. But I have never leaked likes.


----------



## primetime76

Tritones said:


> Because of certain planetary alignments, the phase of the moon, and current solar activity, I have determined that the best time of day to launch a strike at Guam from my location will be after noon.
> 
> Therefore, as for many others, launch is after lunch, which will not include any lauchs. Which is too bad, because I actually quite like leeks. But I have never leaked likes.


HUH?!?! lol

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Big Bull

T.E.D. has launched....cleared the planetary sheild and is away......
DC# being p.m.ed to Kipp....so you can watch your destruction unfold


----------



## Big Bull

Big Bull said:


> T.E.D. has launched....cleared the planetary sheild and is away......
> DC# being p.m.ed to Kipp....so you can watch your destruction unfold


:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:

...................................:target::target::target::target:


----------



## primetime76

Big Bull said:


> T.E.D. has launched....cleared the planetary sheild and is away......
> DC# being p.m.ed to Kipp....so you can watch your destruction unfold


Ahhhh, no sir....this isn't MY destruction, this is OUR destruction. The Zilla Killas move as one, we are a synchronized bombing machine that can not be stopped. End of next week we will start planning our next attack....and I have a victim or two in mind....bwaaaa haaaaa haaaaaaa :evil:


----------



## WilsonRoa

you should create a thread with all 22 DC# and just let them worry. that would be funny to see that person be like WTF?!!? At least you give them time to come up with a story of some sort when the mailman delivers it. lmao.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Tritones said:


> Because of certain planetary alignments, the phase of the moon, and current solar activity, I have determined that the best time of day to launch a strike at Guam from my location will be after noon.
> 
> Therefore, as for many others, launch is after lunch, which will not include any lauchs. Which is too bad, because I actually quite like leeks. But I have never leaked likes.


:rockon:


----------



## BlackandGold508

:usa2:


----------



## Tritones

BlackandGold508 said:


> :usa2:


Ooooooooo - explodey thing!


----------



## piperdown

0310 1230 0001 4831 8XXX

Ain't gonna be a _*normal*_ Monday.........


----------



## primetime76

piperdown said:


> 0310 1230 0001 4831 8XXX
> 
> Ain't gonna be a _*normal*_ Monday.........


That is for damn sure....


----------



## Tritones

piperdown said:


> 0310 1230 0001 4831 8XXX
> 
> Ain't gonna be a _*normal*_ Monday.........


Oh, no - this will be a Monday so manic it'll blow the fake color right out of Cyndi Lauper's hair. :crazy:


----------



## primetime76

Tritones said:


> Oh, no - this will be a Monday so manic it'll blow the fake color right out of Cyndi Lauper's hair. :crazy:


But what about the Bangals...what will it do to them?!?!


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> But what about the Bangals...what will it do to them?!?!


We don't need to discuss what it'll do to them......poor Bangals


----------



## primetime76

Just added a 23rd bomber...LOL

This poor bastard isn't even going to see this coming.


----------



## WilsonRoa

wow. lol. I hope the mailman gets a good tip for carrying all those bombs!! lol


----------



## piperdown

WilsonRoa said:


> wow. lol. I hope the mailman gets a good tip for carrying all those bombs!! lol


Forklift.....


----------



## socalocmatt

Bald Eagle to Ground Squirrel: Operation Who Goosed the Moose is a GO!
FIRE FIRE FIRE


----------



## dav0

Nuff Said?


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Nuff Said?


Chuck Norris would be destroyed by this bomb...that is just how impactful this will be.


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> Chuck Norris would be destroyed by this bomb...that is just how impactful this will be.


woah.....woah.....woah!!:mod:

I'd keep Chuck Norris out of this......ound:


----------



## Rock31

Boom Boom Boom!


----------



## dav0




----------



## WilsonRoa

Sorry dave but that bomb looks like an upside down pen1s with glowing nuts. but I guess it fits the bomb well cause this person is F*CKED! lmao.


----------



## dav0

WilsonRoa said:


> Sorry dave but that bomb looks like an upside down pen1s with glowing nuts. but I guess it fits the bomb well cause this person is F*CKED! lmao.


Uh, thanks Wilson, now I can't "unsee" the pen!s!:faint:


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Uh, thanks Wilson, now I can't "unsee" the pen!s!:faint:


me either.....damn you Will!


----------



## Rock31

dav0 said:


> Uh, thanks Wilson, now I can't "unsee" the pen!s!:faint:


:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## TXsmoker

0311 0240 0000 2731 xxxx


----------



## Rock31

013Prancing Ponies489


----------



## 68 Lotus

We have ignition! lane: 0310 3490 0000 9815 90XX


----------



## dav0




----------



## RGRTim

Was off the net most of the yesterday, missed this completely. Oh well, it's printed and ready for next mission.


----------



## Tritones

Hear the mighty engine roar,
See the silver fins on high;
It's away and westward bound;
Far above the clouds to fly.

So long, Hagåtña. We barely got to know ya.

0310 1230 0000 3645 7168 ... or something like that ...


----------



## 92hatchattack

Im not exactly sure whats going on in this thread.. but it sounds damn scary!


----------



## Tritones

92hatchattack said:


> Im not exactly sure whats going on in this thread.. but it sounds damn scary!


Don't feel bad - I'm in on it and I don't have any idea what's going on, either.


----------



## foster0724

Missle is on its way.


----------



## 92hatchattack

I guess im kinda new to this... what do all these numbers you guys are posting mean>?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

This is going to be big! :target:


----------



## foster0724

dav0 said:


>


Do we have a breach?


----------



## Big Bull

foster0724 said:


> Do we have a breach?


A BREACH!!!! NO TIME TO ABORT!!!ound:ound:


----------



## socalocmatt

looks like it may be possible. time for "plan b". wait a minute... do we have a plan b?


----------



## foster0724

Dav0-- if that is a legit # can you please see if you can get a mod to delete it.


----------



## Tritones

92hatchattack said:


> I guess im kinda new to this... what do all these numbers you guys are posting mean>?


Theoretically they're Delivery Confirmation numbers, which can be entered on the USPS web site to track a package. However, many (or all) of us have altered the numbers in one way or another so that they are meaningless.


----------



## RGRTim

I didnt post numbers. violates operational security which would put my life and the lives of my fellow zilla killas in jeopardy. I did post a bombs away in the other thread though


----------



## BlackandGold508

RGRTim said:


> I didnt post numbers. violates operational security which would put my life and the lives of my fellow zilla killas in jeopardy. I did post a bombs away in the other thread though


Thanks for your concern to your fellow ZK's !!! We are one !


----------



## chrisw

I just got confirmation. Bomb two has corrected course and is tracking properly to an on time hit!

There where concerns from fire control that the booster may have failed leading to a delayed arrival but it is not so.

This is going to be scary for many postal carriers everywhere.

not to mention one of you.

be afraid.

be very afraid.


----------



## BlackandGold508

mg:


----------



## FridayGt

I was unable to launch yesterday, but was able to get it out today. I believe someone somewhere mentioned April being Duck tape month... so a little may have made it onto the package... lol

Oh, also, a precious coffin of mine may have slipped into the box. It's terribly upsetting. Upsetting that I didn't more coffins to fill the box...

I can't recall what it was... nothing special... maybe an edicion de silvio...


----------



## Oldmso54

Wow - that's pretty impressive Jordan!


----------



## smelvis

FridayGt said:


> I was unable to launch yesterday, but was able to get it out today. I believe someone somewhere mentioned April being Duck tape month... so a little may have made it onto the package... lol
> 
> Oh, also, a precious coffin of mine may have slipped into the box. It's terribly upsetting. Upsetting that I didn't more coffins to fill the box...
> 
> I can't recall what it was... nothing special... maybe an edicion de silvio...


That's impressive Jordon and expensive someone gonna have a good day!


----------



## fishkilla

That is bad ass bro. Very nice.


----------



## vtxcigar

Hoping to see the results of the explosion. Sounds like it could be epic. . .


----------



## 4pistonjosh

This is just nuts


----------



## BlackandGold508

Monday Monday, Nah Nah , Nah NahNah !!! ( all together now ) Monday Monday, Nah Nah , Nah Nahnah !!!


----------



## shuckins

zilla,they're not after you...


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> That's impressive Jordon and expensive someone gonna have a good day!


You'd be surprised, not too expensive. The new owner of my B&M has some pretty good deals on some htf's. He's got LOT's more of these... lol.



shuckins said:


> zilla,they're not after you...


Don't worry Zilla, Biggie already whomped you recently. Granted, he may be planning his next hit, but it'll take some time to pull together... lol


----------



## Rock31

Zilla has already taken cover.....very nice!

O hi there Monday!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Zilla is safe for now, while he recovers. The target tomorrow.....Not so much !


----------



## 68 Lotus

I'm just amazed at some of the things I see on here! :tsk: Very nice Jordan! :nod: :thumb:


----------



## chrisw

Tomorrow? Monday?

I thought sat doesn't count so if launch friday isn't that tuesday?

Humm.... unless everyone launched priority overnight? Er... GOING POSTAL!


----------



## socalocmatt

USPS counts Sat. UPS doesn't. So, tomorrow shall be a day of glory and destruction for a very well deserving BOTL.


----------



## chrisw

FridayGt said:


> You'd be surprised, not too expensive. The new owner of my B&M has some pretty good deals on some htf's. He's got LOT's more of these


Oh really? Humm.. how good of a price? I've only had one, smoked it with some guy named Nick I believe...


----------



## primetime76

BOOM!


----------



## primetime76

My TED is making its descent in the particular state of this attack. Should be set to detonate today! :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:

Fasten your seatbelts, put your tray tables in their upright and locked position and be sure to use your seat cushion as a floatation device...this is going to get messy!


----------



## Mante

I'm sorry I have been reticent in winding you all up, I've been busy bombing a different country. LMAO. :woohoo:


----------



## primetime76

Tashaz said:


> I'm sorry I have been reticent in winding you all up, I've been busy bombing a different country. LMAO. :woohoo:


There goes Warren again...thinking that his mindless banter will get the ZILLA KILLAS all excited...LOL Don't make us wipe Australia off the map! :flame:


----------



## Mante

primetime76 said:


> There goes Warren again...thinking that his mindless banter will get the ZILLA KILLAS all excited...LOL Don't make us wipe Australia off the map! :flame:


LMFAO. You have no idea what is involved my junior puffer fart! You could organise a bombing run on me & they would all disappear into the ether at my behest, I shit you not. (I'm actually serious).


----------



## WilsonRoa

TODAY IS THE DAY!! lol. Keep an eye on CNN.com for further info on the destruction of that part of the United States. lol


----------



## djangos

Can't wait!:banana:


----------



## Rock31

0310 0480 0002 8033 9254

I failed, but it will be a small aftermath!


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> 0310 0480 0002 8033 9254
> 
> I failed, but it will be a small aftermath in my pants!


:spit:


----------



## Tritones

Processed through Sort Facility, April 10, 2011, 1:13 am, Hagåtña, Guam
Processed through Sort Facility, April 09, 2011, 9:48 pm, Hagåtña, Guam
Processed through Sort Facility, April 08, 2011, 9:49 pm, Phoenix, AZ 85043 
Acceptance, April 08, 2011, 2:02 pm, Phoenix, AZ 85016 

So far, so good ...


----------



## FridayGt

If its the nick I'm thinking of, that's where he got them when he visited so I'm told. Well have to ask the sad victim how it smokes! If you need help locating, hit me up.


chrisw said:


> Oh really? Humm.. how good of a price? I've only had one, smoked it with some guy named Nick I believe...


----------



## chrisw

FridayGt said:


> If its the nick I'm thinking of, that's where he got them when he visited so I'm told. Well have to ask the sad victim how it smokes! If you need help locating, hit me up.


That's what I was doing! Nick made sure his rep took pictures cause I sucked the nub on a toothpick to nothing, I was like I wasn't going to leave$ 5 of the nub in the ashtray!

I think I paid$ 25 and that was a little overpriced IMHO.

Regardless, I hope someone is really scared to check his mail today!!! And tomorrow, and wed....

This is going to be epic!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

This is going to blow the target away, I can't wait to hear their reaction! :hat:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> LMFAO. You have no idea what is involved my junior puffer fart! You could organise a bombing run on me & they would all disappear into the ether at my behest, I shit you not. (I'm actually serious).


Yes, because in the wacky world downunder Warren has the option to request green tape and empty boxes, so to speak ...

It may require notifying Tash by PM and sending them in her name so she gets the Customs Notice, and she can make sure the packages get through.

Just hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## socalocmatt

And...


We have impact.

Delivered, April 11, 2011, 10:42 am,


----------



## primetime76

socalocmatt said:


> And...
> 
> We have impact.
> 
> Delivered, April 11, 2011, 10:42 am,


Strange...mine says that it was delivered at 10:42 today as well...almost as if they did one giant bombing at the same time. I would wager that someone has a little yellow slip in their box! LMAO


----------



## foster0724

10:42 as well! Someones head has to be spinning.


----------



## socalocmatt

Tags: slap a monkey

Nice, very nice.


----------



## chrisw

I wonder if we killed him?


----------



## chrisw

Oops, or her? Almost gave it away!


----------



## socalocmatt

Not sure, but I think we should have sent one of these to the mailman a day or two prior:


----------



## Tritones

Oooooooo ...

Delivered, April 11, 2011, 10:42 am, Hagåtña, Guam
Arrival at Post Office, April 11, 2011, 10:33 am, Hagåtña, Guam
Processed through Sort Facility, April 10, 2011, 1:13 am, Hagåtña, Guam
Processed through Sort Facility, April 09, 2011, 9:48 pm, Hagåtña, Guam
Processed through Sort Facility, April 08, 2011, 9:49 pm, Phoenix, AZ 85043 
Acceptance, April 08, 2011, 2:02 pm, Phoenix, AZ 85016 

And the South Pacific thunders with the blast of falling ordnance ...


----------



## socalocmatt

Poor poor Guaminians


----------



## WilsonRoa

technically speaking..we're dropping surprises on 2 different places. The post office and then the bombee....so its double the fun! lol.


----------



## Tritones

WilsonRoa said:


> technically speaking..we're bombing 2 different places. The post office and then the bombee....so its double the fun! lol.


Hopefully ATF doesn't have bots crawling the internet looking for items that talk about bombing post offices ... 
:jaw:


----------



## WilsonRoa

Tritones said:


> Hopefully ATF doesn't have bots crawling the internet looking for items that talk about bombing post offices ...
> :jaw:


 fixed..


----------



## Wineador

Good grief, this should be ugly!


----------



## Rock31

Fun times for us, bad times for the victim!


----------



## FridayGt

socalocmatt said:


> Tags: slap a monkey
> 
> Nice, very nice.


I'm so glad someone noticed that... lol


----------



## dav0

:tape2:


----------



## socalocmatt

the calm before the storm is alway the worst. wait... wait... wait... :clock:


----------



## FridayGt

socalocmatt said:


> the calm before the storm is alway the worst. wait... wait... wait... :clock:


 I know, I hate this part the most!


----------



## smelvis

So did Zilla like hire you guy's to take care of his lite work or what


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> So did Zilla like hire you guy's to take care of his lite work or what


Yeah...we took care of one today Dave!


----------



## foster0724

smelvis said:


> So did Zilla like hire you guy's to take care of his lite work or what


I think Zilla is still a little punch drunk. We are working our way through the field!


----------



## BMack

I'm still not exactly sure what is going on here, LOL.


----------



## chrisw

BMack said:


> I'm still not exactly sure what is going on here, LOL.


Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Tritones

The capital of Guam has been leveled.

That's right - G is now flat.


----------



## smelvis

foster0724 said:


> I think Zilla is still a little punch drunk. We are working our way through the field!


I just talked to him he's sitting back with some Tennessean Whiskey giggling how he said you little lizards are not doing to bad. (For Hatch lings) :ear: :attention: :?:


----------



## Rock31

So what's going on in here?


----------



## TXsmoker

Rock31 said:


> So what's going on in here?


Cluelessness is whats going on. And its funny to watch.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Yep! 10:42 :ss


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> I just talked to him he's sitting back with some Tennessean Whiskey giggling how he said you little lizards are not doing to bad. (For Hatch lings) :ear: :attention: :?:


We learned strength in numbers pretty quickly. There were are a couple people that realllly deserved it. He was just one of them. The other(s) will find out soon enough.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Sooooooooo ?? :wacko:


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> So what's going on in here?


I don't think anything of VALUE/IMPORTANCE is going on here. Just a bunch of random kids bantering on about nothing.....:brick:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Yes, but Valuable, Important Banter !! :blah:


----------



## Rock31

Took the day off I suppose.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Um, so has anyone heard from the target ?


----------



## Rock31

Yes we have, took the day off so no Boom Boom.


----------



## Oldmso54

The suspense is killing me... ANOTHER day of waiting??


----------



## primetime76

Well one thing is for sure...all TED's will be delivered and will explode upon contact with said target...this is funny!


----------



## WilsonRoa

This puffer is doing it on purpose. Its payback for the bomb.


----------



## Oldmso54

WilsonRoa said:


> This puffer is doing it on purpose. Its payback for the bomb.


I'm thinking you might be right Will.


----------



## Big Bull

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm thinking you might be right Will.


Could be.........we shale find out soon enough.....or not? It is only tuesday.layball: guess we will keep twidling our thumbs in wait.....:ranger:


----------



## primetime76

That is the thing,....the Zilla Killas can't panic about this, that is just what Zilla would want us to do after that last massive attack. We have planted the TED's, we know where they are and they will go off in due time. It is not time to just sit back and watch the fruits of our labor, so to speak. BOOM, baby, BOOM!


----------



## Batista30




----------



## Rock31

WOW that was a big blast!

Zilla Killas manage to do it again, all hype and another DUD


----------



## Tritones

The bombs have landed. The victim is pretending they have not. I have seen it.


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> WOW that was a big blast!
> 
> Zilla Killas manage to do it again, all hype and another DUD


Listen you Pink Pansy...I mean Pony. We know what is up...we know where the TED's lie and we know when they will explode! (and wait...weren't YOU in this with us?!?!) LMAO


----------



## primetime76

Ahhh yes, a common defense mechanism. Pretend that the awful thing didn't happen and it didn't....poor, poor soul.


----------



## Firedawg

maybe he has one of these?


----------



## Rock31

Uh oh you may have done it this time...

Yup I think you did....a bomb so horrible they wont even make it public LMAO!


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> Uh oh you may have done it this time...
> 
> Yup I think you did....a bomb so horrible they wont even make it public LMAO!


Again, RAY...were you or were you NOT in this bombing??? LOL


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> Again, RAY...were you or were you NOT in this bombing??? LOL


maybe Ray is a double agent. lolhwell:


----------



## primetime76

Max_Power said:


> maybe Ray is a double agent. lolhwell:


Or MAYBE he is "Double Stuffed"? ound:


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm thinking it has taken all day and night to bring in all of the carnage. Then there is having to rearrange furniture, explain all of the debris and dust to the neighbors and local law enforcement. Hiring contractors to fill in the hole left in the yard. I mean, this may take a while. Then there is also the denial factor. After all of the "Why me" and "What did I do to ever deserve this" the reality will set in and we will see the fruits of our labor.


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> Or MAYBE he is "Double Stuffed"? ound:


WoW.........:behindsofa:


----------



## Rock31

primetime76 said:


> Again, RAY...were you or were you NOT in this bombing??? LOL


O yea I forgot AHAHAHAHA!

And I am not Double Stuffed you b*tch! :dance:


----------



## Tritones

Rock31 said:


> Uh oh you may have done it this time...
> 
> Yup I think you did....a bomb so horrible they wont even make it public LMAO!





primetime76 said:


> Again, RAY...were you or were you NOT in this bombing??? LOL





Rock31 said:


> O yea I forgot AHAHAHAHA!


Well, _that_ explains why the bomb was so horrible the victim won't even make it public ... ound:


----------



## primetime76

Tritones said:


> Well, _that_ explains why the bomb was so horrible the victim won't even make it public ... ound:


Wait...Ray wasn't the victim...he was a bomber! Holy sh*t am I confused! LOL


----------



## chrisw

Ah, the pink pony titty bar in Daytona... such white trailer trash girls. Some of them actually where cute if you ignored the stretch marks from having 3 kids before they where 18. Not all of them where white trash, there where a few black girls too. I think the crabs even had crabs in the cracks of the plether couches for the private dances.

The girls all offered their services in various ways and all mentioned double stuffed was on the menu to me and my friend.


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> Wait...Ray wasn't the victim...he was a bomber! Holy sh*t am I confused! LOL


yes you are.


----------



## BlackandGold508

HAHAHA ! Kipps a B*tch !!!!! Wait, that wasnt very nice Ray !!!


----------



## dav0




----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> HAHAHA ! Kipps a B*tch !!!!! Wait, that wasnt very nice Ray !!!


you wait until this next batch of Gurkha's drys my friend...you will have another bopmb coming your way...but instead of the t52 it will be a *dry gurkha* and instead of the Illusione it will be a DRY GURKHA and instead of the Ave Maria it will be a D R Y G U R K H A and instead of the dry gurkha it will be a *DrY GuRkHa*. So you chose your words carefully my friend! ound:


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> The bombs have landed. The victim is pretending they have not. I have seen it.


I don't know bro, That would take a mighty skilled, handsome man full of self control and in charge of life. but Maybe  :kev: :baby: :smoke2:  :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask:


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> I don't know bro, That would take a mighty skilled, handsome man full of self control and in charge of life. but Maybe  :kev: :baby: :smoke2:  :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask:


I think it would take a mad man that wanted the heads of others to explode from anticipation! opcorn:


----------



## smelvis

Okay ya misfits  Yeah I got a couple boxes yesterday but didn't finish opening them then today was a pain 9 hours and I can't move much back is killing me so whining yes but true. I will strive to open these and take proper pictures. I expect some troop and Dave Love!

I kinda wondered a couple day's ago but still seeing it all in TWO lockers at the PO is still a shock you just can't help but not be surprised. It is driving me nuts having them sitting in the chair and I can't open them right now. I did get a picture of that I hope it is enough for now, trust me I want to start ripping them open I just can't and it will take time to do it proper with pictures and credit to you misfits, 

Not gonna get Mushy you already know I love you guy's I never hide my feelings. I will say it again Thanks for being such a great group of guy's!

I will get to ASAP I promise!!

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Rock31

LMFAO that is ridiculous!


----------



## szyzk

Dave, you deserve every package that was sent to you & more that were not.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> LMFAO that is ridiculous!


No shit and it is three feet from me and I can't do anything talk about irony  :kev:


----------



## Evonnida

Wow!! That is awesome guys!


----------



## socalocmatt

:cheer2::clap2::beerchug::cheer2:
:woohoo:


----------



## Jeff3C

BlackandGold508 said:


> HAHAHA ! Kipps a B*tch !!!!! Wait, that wasnt very nice Ray !!!


Do I count 24 packages in one chair??


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> Okay ya misfits  Yeah I got a couple boxes yesterday but didn't finish opening them then today was a pain 9 hours and I can't move much back is killing me so whining yes but true. I will strive to open these and take proper pictures. I expect some troop and Dave Love!
> 
> I kinda wondered a couple day's ago but still seeing it all in TWO lockers at the PO is still a shock you just can't help but not be surprised. It is driving me nuts having them sitting in the chair and I can't open them right now. I did get a picture of that I hope it is enough for now, trust me I want to start ripping them open I just can't and it will take time to do it proper with pictures and credit to you misfits,
> 
> Not gonna get Mushy you already know I love you guy's I never hide my feelings. I will say it again Thanks for being such a great group of guy's!
> 
> I will get to ASAP I promise!!
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dave


WOOOO HOOO!!! YES! Ahhh, I'm so damn glad they got there to you Dave! I have been DYING to bomb you back! lol. Thanks Kipp for the opportunity to hit one of the best folks I know with massive force of numbers!

Duck tape was such a good idea, I can make mine out in the massive pile!! lol


Rock31 said:


> LMFAO that is ridiculous!


 Please tell me I made you proud with the duck tape Ray... lol.


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> I don't know bro, That would take a mighty skilled, handsome man full of self control and in charge of life. but Maybe  :kev: :baby: :smoke2:  :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask: :ask:


Never doubted it for a minute.

Enjoy!


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> Okay ya misfits  Yeah I got a couple boxes yesterday but didn't finish opening them then today was a pain 9 hours and I can't move much back is killing me so whining yes but true. I will strive to open these and take proper pictures. I expect some troop and Dave Love!
> 
> I kinda wondered a couple day's ago but still seeing it all in TWO lockers at the PO is still a shock you just can't help but not be surprised. It is driving me nuts having them sitting in the chair and I can't open them right now. I did get a picture of that I hope it is enough for now, trust me I want to start ripping them open I just can't and it will take time to do it proper with pictures and credit to you misfits,
> 
> Not gonna get Mushy you already know I love you guy's I never hide my feelings. I will say it again Thanks for being such a great group of guy's!
> 
> I will get to ASAP I promise!!
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dave


You have been ZILLA KILLED my friend! enjoy whats yours and please forward the rest!


----------



## primetime76

FridayGt said:


> WOOOO HOOO!!! YES! Ahhh, I'm so damn glad they got there to you Dave! I have been DYING to bomb you back! lol. Thanks Kipp for the opportunity to hit one of the best folks I know with massive force of numbers!
> 
> Duck tape was such a good idea, I can make mine out in the massive pile!! lol
> 
> Please tell me I made you proud with the duck tape Ray... lol.


Thank you all for jumping on board so quickly! This was a bomb to beat all bombs! Enjoy Dave...and look out folks...the Zilla Killas are on the loose!!!! :evil:


----------



## Rock31

smelvis said:


> No shit and it is three feet from me and I can't do anything talk about irony  :kev:


There is at least 1 more coming LMAO


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> There is at least 1 more coming LMAO


I'll bet that it is the real Beibs...and he will perform for Dave in his living room and there isn't a damn thing that he can do to stop it...LMAO GO RAY!


----------



## WilsonRoa

LMFAO!!! Enjoy those Dave! You and the troops deserve them. Brownie points to whoever used duct tape! lol.


----------



## Big Bull

Glad you got everything Dave....Can't wait to get pictures of the carnage...I bet the post office is still recouping form that bombardment...
As far as I can tell from my Lurking years there aren't many more deserving. 

GO ZILLA KILLA'S!! :dude::beerchug::cheer2::banana:


----------



## Big Bull

And heres to Kipp for setting up T.E.D.'s that strike across the nation:grouphug::usa2::thumb:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Glad you got everything Dave....Can't wait to get pictures of the carnage...I bet the post office is still recouping form that bombardment...
> As far as I can tell from my Lurking years there aren't many more deserving.
> 
> GO ZILLA KILLA'S!! :dude::beerchug::cheer2::banana:


+1 All of the above!!


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> And heres to Kipp for setting up T.E.D.'s that strike across the nation:grouphug::usa2::thumb:


All of the above also! :dance:


----------



## smelvis

Big Bull said:


> Glad you got everything Dave....Can't wait to get pictures of the carnage...I bet the post office is still recouping form that bombardment...
> As far as I can tell from my Lurking years there aren't many more deserving.
> 
> GO ZILLA KILLA'S!!


Baw they are use to it 

Not bad for a bunch of misfit upstarts Zilla babies  Naw J/K Love ya guy's! :smoke2: :dance:  :-x :boohoo: :arrow: :boom:

Really nothing better than having your respect and love guy's. I am proud of you all for doing this and the rest of the stuff and the stuff you are planning and well you know  :ask:


----------



## Batista30

LOL. That's a ridiculous amount of boxes Dave. Well deserved and well planned.  All I know is when I had a ton of boxes show up at my door, I started laughing in a nonsensical manner. Awesome Job Kipp.


----------



## Tritones

Batista30 said:


> LOL. That's a ridiculous amount of boxes Dave. Well deserved and well planned.  All I know is when I had a ton of boxes show up at my door, I started laughing in a nonsensical manner. Awesome Job Kipp.


Hell, I laugh nonsensically when _one_ box shows up!

Cigars in the mail - what could be better?


----------



## Oldmso54

Dave - nothing short of well deserved - proud to have been a small part of it. Can't wait to see all the pics. You, Ron and the troops are absolutely #1 in my book.

PS - the suspense of waiting for this thread and pictures to come to fruition about killed me. I spent more time on puff at work than I did on work the last 2 days.

Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy - and for that crazy bastage Kipp - well your'e one crazy guy. Thanks for putting that all together.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

All I can say is. Wow


----------



## RGRTim

WOW. its one thing to talk about 24-25 hits at one time but its a whole other ballgame seein em all stcked up on that chair. Enjoy Dave I cant think of anyone that deserves them more.


----------



## Rock31

April being Duck Tape month is coming together quite nice  and we are not even 1/2 way through!


----------



## Tritones

I couldn't find a duct tape version of My Little Pony, but this is too cool not to pass along:


----------



## Rock31

WOW!!

That is almost as cool as this:


----------



## chrisw

Darn guys,

Just carrying all these boxes in hurt his back. Perhaps we should bomb him again to say we are sorry?

 

It couldn't have happened to a better guy!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Nice !!! After a shitty night at work, that pic is AMAZING to sign on and see !!!!! Dave , you are more than deserving of everything that those packages contain !!!!! Have fun opening my man !!!!! Thanks for all you do !!!! ZILLA KILLAS = WINNING !!!


----------



## Tritones

Rock31 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That is almost as cool as this:


No, nothing is as cool as Mythbusters and a duct tape boat.

Unless the Imperial walker could actually walk and fire its blasters ...


----------



## Big Bull

Tritones said:


> I couldn't find a duct tape version of My Little Pony, but this is too cool not to pass along:


that is just awesome.......


----------



## Firedawg

ROFL with all those packages! Incredible Bombs gents and a great thread which truly shows the character of Puff and its members. This bomb has gone to a member that without a doubt deserves it. I bow to you all


----------



## Rock31

More landed today ROFL, nothing like adding more pain.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> More landed today ROFL, nothing like adding more pain.


Did not  Okay maybe one, I spent the afternoon opening wore me out but I have pictures of them all, But this is kinda personal and I'm not sure it would be fair to share the pictures as I treasure them so much a guy needs to keep some stuff to himself ya know guy's  I hope you understand and I thank you all again I will enjoy them very much!

Dave


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Maybe just a teaser


----------



## WyldKnyght

Forget making a walk-in humidor, you need a bomb shelter, and with it being under ground shouldn't have any problems with temperature.:.. LOL

This forum is awesome, definitely gives a whole new meaning to the term BOTL

Glad to be on-board with you guys

ainkiller:


----------



## djangos

Let's hit him again! I am in this time also!! Good job Kipp in co-ordinating the carnage!!


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Let's hit him again! I am in this time also!! Good job Kipp in co-ordinating the carnage!!


This time? Did you forget you were in this last time?
:der::crazy::ask::brick::biglaugh:


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> This time? Did you forget you were in this last time?
> :der::crazy::ask::brick::biglaugh:


No I remembered!  hence the 'also' !! I am in this time 'also'! LOL! This time you can go tag with me


----------



## smelvis

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288630-my-big-zilla-liller-bomb.html


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> Did not  Okay maybe one, I spent the afternoon opening wore me out but I have pictures of them all, But this is kinda personal and I'm not sure it would be fair to share the pictures as I treasure them so much a guy needs to keep some stuff to himself ya know guy's  I hope you understand and I thank you all again I will enjoy them very much!
> 
> Dave


 'Just as long as you enjoy them brother...that is all that matters. I am satisfied just seeing the boxes in your chair! LOL


----------



## Rock31

@Dave, mass bomb etiquette says you must take a picture of each cigar by itself and post it. 

Get that shutter finger ready LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght

1 picture for each cigar, wow that'll take him all year LOL LOL


----------

